# Gleitlager für Element Rache von 1997



## Eidschdi (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo 

Ich bin gerade dabei mein Element Race von 1997 komplett zu erneuern.
Habe das Rad nun Komplett zerlegt(zum Pulvern).
Dabei bin ich auf Schwierigkeiten am Hauptlager des Hinterbaus gestoßen.Ich mußte auf der einen Seite die Schraube herausbohren.Ich habe dabei den Bolzen mit dem Gewinde leicht beschädigt.Alles halb so schlimm,könnte den Bolzen weiter verwenden oder einen neuen drehen lassen.
Frage:
Gibt es mitlerweile für die ´97 Modelle Alternativen zu den Gleitlager?
Mir geht es haupsächlich um das Hauptlager.

MFG

HDW


----------



## nrgmac (31. Oktober 2005)

Servus....

Es gab da mal eine Firma die hat Kugellager für die alten Element und Slayer hergestellt (habe ich schon irgendwann mal hier im Forum geschrieben mit Herstellernachweis. Finde es aber leider selber nicht mehr) . Die waren aber 1. sündhaft teuer und 2. schneller kaputt als die Gleitlager.

Kann Dir nur raten die Gleitlager zu erneuern. Da hat sich in den letzten Jahren auch einiges getan. Die neuen Igus-Lager sind spitze was die Haltbarkeit angeht. 
Habe im Slayer jetzt schon ca. 8 tkm dieselben Lager ohne Probleme. Und es läuft und läuft und........
Lager kannst Du übrigens gut und günstig (ca. 25  ohne Achsen) beim www.radsportkimmerle.de [email protected] Rocky-Mountain Testcenter bekommen. 

Happy Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (31. Oktober 2005)

Ja, ich würde auch Kimerle empfehlen. Ist wirklich gut. Ich hab bei meinem 98er einen Lagertausch machen lassen und bin zufrieden mit den besseren Lagern.


----------



## Eidschdi (1. November 2005)

Danke erstmals für die schnelle Antwort.

Dann werde ich mich Euch mal anschließen und mir diese Lager bestellen.
Meine sind übrigens noch die Originalen ´97ger.Fast ohne Lagerspiel.
Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Achsen auch einzeln.
Werde da mal anklopfen.

MFG

HDW


----------



## Haubitze (13. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein 03´er Slayer und würde mir auch gerne einen neuen
Lagersatz holen. Da ich noch andere Lager benötige wollte ich
sie privat bestellen. Kennt jemand die Abmessungen der Gleitlager -
wollte sie nicht erst ausbauen um sie zu ordern.

mfg Haubitze


----------



## GPS-Herbie (3. Januar 2007)

Hat schon mal jemand sein Element von Gleit- auf Kugellager umgestellt? 

Ich hab einen 98'-Rahmen der mit den Gleitlagern ausgestattet ist und schon einiges an Spiel aufweist, was so bilde ich mir ein, von den Lagern herrührt.
Jetzt hab ich bei den neueren Modellen mit der Carbon-Schwinge gesehen, dass Kugellager verbaut werden. 
Eigentlich sollten sich doch in das Lagergehäuse auch 2 Miniaturkugellager (Typ 698ZZ mit statischer Tragzahl 880 N) einpassen lassen.  

Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?

mfg

GPS-Herbie


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2007)

Moin!
Erfahrung habe ich keine, aber ein gefestigte Meinung  Die Gleitlager sind besser als ihr Ruf. Das Losbrechmoment mag größer sein, das wirkt aber als Wippunterdrückung., ist also durchaus gewollt. I.d.R. halten die Gleitlager ewig und kosten nicht die Welt. Ich hab nach 6 Jahren meine Lager gegen die Verbesserten austauschen lassen und der Hinterbau spricht wieder klasse an. Zudem müssten Kugellager wirklich sehr klein ausfallen, die dürften nicht lange halten.
Ergo: lass die Finger von Spielereien wie Kugellager im (alten) Hinterbau.


----------



## GPS-Herbie (4. Januar 2007)

@ Catsoft
Die Gleitlager sind bestimmt keine schlechte Wahl was Losbrechmoment und Ansprechverhalten betrifft, aber das seitliche Spiel in der Schwinge stört mich.
Ausserdem sind bei mir die Schrauben trotz einkleben immer wieder locker geworden, was besonders auf der Kettenblattseite immer für Freude gesorgt hat. 

Ich hab mit jetzt gedichtete Dünnringlager für das Schwingenlager mit Da=18mm und Di=12mm bestellt, Breite 4 mm. Ich mach ins Schwingenlager insgesamt 4 Stück rein, damit komme ich auf eine statische Traglast von 210 kg, dass sollte ausreichend sein. Dafür muss ich das Schwingenlagergehäuse von  16mm auf 18mm aufspindeln (Zugriff auf CNC-Fräse hab ich). 
Den Lagerbolzen mach ich neu aus Stahl, der hat dann nur noch 12mm.

Das Dämpferlager kommt auch dran. Hier mach ich 4 Lager mit Da=15mm und Di=10mm rein. 

Ich werd's posten wenns fertig ist.


mfg

GPS-Herbie


----------



## Pepe64 (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, habe mal eine Anfängerfrage bzgl. meines ´02er Element Race (Steht auch im allg. Thread, habe die Lagerspeies hier erst später gefunden, sorry): Womit schmiert man beim Element die leidigen Gleitlager? Müsste ja ein Fett sein, dass die Kunststoffbuchsen nicht angreift. Wie lange hält so eine Schmierpackung in der Regel, bevor es wieder anfängt zu knatschen?? Kann man sich an den Ausbau auch ohne besondere Fähigkeiten wagen oder geht das schnell schief?


----------



## kohpa (16. Januar 2007)

hallo pepe,

an meinem 2000er Element reinige und schmiere ich die gleitlager zweimal im jahr (fahre ca. 5000 km) beim fett verwende ich ein gutes teflonlagerfett, welches gut o-ring verträglich und stark wasserresistent ist. etwelche dunklen ablagerungen an den lagerbolzen bürste ich mit einer feinen kupferbürste weg. die kunststoffbuchsen reinige ich mit einem fahrradreiniger.
die lager sind noch absolut ok. die schrauben habe ich jedoch alle ausgewechselt und durch hochwertigere erzetzt (innensechskante waren teilweise verrundet und die schrauben konnten mit dem imbusschlüssel nicht mehr gelöst oder angezogen werden). dies ist auch das einzige problemchen welches auftreten könnte. kriegst du eine schraube nicht mehr los, weil der imbusschlüssel durchdreht, bohrst du mit einem 3 - 4 mm stahlbohrer einige millimeter ins zentrum vom schraubenkopf rein. mit einem "linksgewindebohrer" kannst dann die schraube problemlos rausdrehen. 

gruss opa


----------



## Joe911 (16. Januar 2007)

Pepe64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe mal eine Anfängerfrage bzgl. meines ´02er Element Race (Steht auch im allg. Thread, habe die Lagerspeies hier erst später gefunden, sorry): Womit schmiert man beim Element die leidigen Gleitlager? Müsste ja ein Fett sein, dass die Kunststoffbuchsen nicht angreift. Wie lange hält so eine Schmierpackung in der Regel, bevor es wieder anfängt zu knatschen?? Kann man sich an den Ausbau auch ohne besondere Fähigkeiten wagen oder geht das schnell schief?



ACHTUNG: BikeAction und RM raten eindeutig vom fetten/schmieren der Gleitlager ab! Nach meiner Erfahrung ist dies auch (mit den neuen Lagern) nicht notwendig. Durch Fett/Öl kann u.U. der Kunststoff aufquellen und zudem sammeln sich Mikropartikel/Dreck in der Gleitbuchse und führt zu erhöhtem Verschleiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohpa (16. Januar 2007)

beim technischen support von bike action schreiben sie jedoch etwas anderes 

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/3D_LINK_27.02.pdf

oder auch (trifft sicher auch für die Elements zu)

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/2003_T-SUP11.pdf

gruss opa


----------



## rsu (16. Januar 2007)

GPS-Herbie schrieb:


> Dann schau Dir erst mal an ob in Deinem gesamten Hinterbau nicht die Gleitlager sich schon ins Alu "gefressen" haben. Das verursachte bei mir das Spiel und nicht die Lager! Da helfen Dir auch andere Lager ned, sondern nur Unterlegscheiben oder ein neuer Hinterbau


----------



## Joe911 (17. Januar 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:


> beim technischen support von bike action schreiben sie jedoch etwas anderes
> 
> http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/3D_LINK_27.02.pdf
> 
> ...



Der erste Link bezieht sich rein auf eine Abhilfemaßnahme bei festgehenden Hauptlagerungen infolge von zu engem Tolerantfenster (wenn nicht mich Reibahle aufgerieben wird).

Der zweite Link macht mich etwas stutziger, auch wenn es sich wohl eher um die metallischen Gleitlager des Dämpfers handelt. FAkt ist, daß seitens RM und BA zumindest bis vor ca. 1 Jahr vom Fetten der IGUS-KU-Gleitlager abgeraten wurde (aus den oben von mir genannten Gründen). Der Vorteil von Iglidur (R) ist eben auch lt. Hersteller IGUS die sehr gute Gleiteigenschaft OHNE zusätzl. Fettapplikation! (vgl. deren Website).

Ich fahre jedenfalls mein Element 2003 weiterhin mit fettfreien Gleitlagern.


----------



## Pepe64 (17. Januar 2007)

@ Joe 911: Knarrt bei Euch denn nichts? Ich werd inzwischen bald verrückt und schäme mich mit meinem schönen Element in Grund und Boden, wenn ich so ein geräschloses 199.- Baumarktfully überhole.... 

P.S.: Erst mal vielen Dank für die prompten Antworten


----------



## rsu (17. Januar 2007)

@Pepe: Ich schmier meine Lager nicht, verwende das Rocky aber auch nur bei trockenen Bedingungen. Wenns knarzt hilft nur Lager zerlegen und reinigen, in der Regel hat das bei mir geholfen.

Wie OpaFlink hab ich die sehr minderwertigen Schrauben im Rocky durch Edelstahlschrauben ersetzt. Bekommste im guten Werkzeugfachhandel.

Wenn Du beim Zerlegen Probleme hast meld Dich halt. Als Tip fürs Hauptlager, dort ist mittig unten ne kleine Schraube. Wenn Du die löst kannst Du nen kleinen Inbus reinstecken und über ein Loch in der Achse diese "arretieren". Damit lassen sich die Achsschrauben lösen falls diese schwergängig sein sollten. Beim Zusammenbau Loctite verwenden und die Schrauben die in die Alugewinde im Rahmen gehen Vorsicht walten lassen!

Solltest Dein Rocky doch wieder knarzfrei bekommen


----------



## Pepe64 (17. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Tipps, werd mich mal rantrauen. Zur Not hab ich ja noch mein geliebtes  Trek 970 in Reserve....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (17. Januar 2007)

Joe911 schrieb:


> ...Der zweite Link macht mich etwas stutziger, auch wenn es sich wohl eher um die metallischen Gleitlager des Dämpfers handelt. FAkt ist, daß seitens RM und BA zumindest bis vor ca. 1 Jahr vom Fetten der IGUS-KU-Gleitlager abgeraten wurde (aus den oben von mir genannten Gründen). Der Vorteil von Iglidur (R) ist eben auch lt. Hersteller IGUS die sehr gute Gleiteigenschaft OHNE zusätzl. Fettapplikation! (vgl. deren Website).Ich fahre jedenfalls mein Element 2003 weiterhin mit fettfreien Gleitlagern.



Ich hatte das letzte Mal bei meinem 03er Element die Gleitlager wie empfohlen gefettet. Dann habe ich nach 2 Monaten mal nachgeschaut. Sieht nicht besonders gut aus.  Das war eine dunkle Schmiere (hat sich wohl mit kleinen Staubpartikeln verbunden). Ich habe neue Igus Gleitlager eingebaut und die trocken gelassen.
PS: Das mit den miesen Schrauben stimmt - musste auch schon eine ausbohren und eine mit ´nem Torxbit raushämmern.


----------



## GPS-Herbie (28. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Dann schau Dir erst mal an ob in Deinem gesamten Hinterbau nicht die Gleitlager sich schon ins Alu "gefressen" haben. Das verursachte bei mir das Spiel und nicht die Lager! Da helfen Dir auch andere Lager ned, sondern nur Unterlegscheiben oder ein neuer Hinterbau



Hab mir mein Element (Kosename Resi) jetzt genauer vorgenommen und den angedrohten Umbau von Gleit- auf Kugellager endlich durchgezogen. 

Das Spiel in den Lagerungen stammte eindeutig von der Abnutzung der Gleitwellen, die im Bereich der Lagerbuchsen etwa 0.015 mm Abnutzung aufweisen (Durchmesserdifferenz der Schwingenlagerachse zwischen Achsmitte und Aussenbereich). Dadurch erklärt sich das Spiel im Hinterbau.

Das Schwingenlager wurde auf 18 mm, das Dämpferlager auf 15 mm auf einer CNC-Fräsmaschine aufgefräst.
Die Dünnringlager konnten mit leichtem Druck in die aufgefrästen Stellen eingesetzt werden.
Die Original-Lagerwellen wurden auf einer NC-Drehbank auf 12 bzw. 10 mm abgedreht, sodaß die Lager aufgeschoben werden konnten.
Da die Schwinge gegenüber dem Rahmen ein Übermaß hat, musste das dadurch entstandene seitliche Spiel durch in der Dicke abgestimmte Beilagscheiben eliminiert werden. Dies wurde auf einer Flachschleifmaschine durchgeführt.

Resi's Hinterbau ist jetzt spielfrei und spricht feinfühlig an. Die noch vorhandene Reibung wird nahezu auschließlich von den beiden Dämpferdrehpunkten verursacht. 
Weiter habe ich den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen, dann komplett neu aufgebaut und das edel restaurierte Stück meiner Tochter vererbt. 

Falls Interesse besteht, poste ich gerne noch ein paar Pic's von den Umbauten.

mfg

GPS-Herbie


----------



## fritzn (29. Januar 2008)

Besteht. Lass mal sehen, bitte.


----------



## decolocsta (29. Januar 2008)

Ja, will ich auch unbedingt sehen.... 



Zum Fetten, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das es besser ist die Lager zu fetten und nicht trocken zu fahren, nur so ist der Hinterbau frei von knarzen und anderen störenden geräuschen, im Trockenzustand hat sich das Fahrrad angehört wie Omas alte Federmatraze. Jedoch fahre ich nicht nur bei trockenem Wetter


----------



## Der Toni (29. Januar 2008)

Ja, will ich auch sehen. 
Ich frage mich, ob feiner Staub den Gleitlagern mehr zusetzt als Wasser.
Der Hinterbau meines 02er Element Sign. war (ist) von jeher knarzfrei. Ich habe aber auch bisher jedes Jahr die Gleitlager gewechselt bzw. gereinigt.
Leichtes Knarzen habe ich seit kurzem von den Dämpferbuchsen. Letztens gewechselt, war aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder da.


----------



## GPS-Herbie (29. Januar 2008)

@ Fritzn, Decolocsta, Der Toni,

Muss noch um ein bisschen Geduld bitten, ich komm sicher erst am Wochenende dazu, von Resi interessante Nahaufnahmen zu machen.

mfg

GPS-Herbie


----------



## GPS-Herbie (3. Februar 2008)

So nun die versprochenen Nahaufnahmen von Resi :

Die ersten beiden Pic' sind vom Dämpferlager :
1. Dämpferlagerwelle mit aufgesteckten Dünnringlager (4 Stück) und seitlich liegenden Abstandsscheiben, die Originalwelle  wurde zur Aufnahme der Lager auf 10 mm abgedreht.
2. Dämpferlagerwelle montiert im Lagerkäfig; der Lagerkäfig wurde druchgehend auf 15 mm ausgeahlt (da ist aber fast kein Materialabtrag da). Die Dämpferwelle kann durchgeschoben werden.

Die weiteren Bilder sind vom Schwingenlager :
3. Schwingenlagerwelle mit 2 aufgesteckten Lagern, zwei liegende Lager sowie auch hier die Abstimmscheiben um das seitliche Spiel auf Null abzustimmen. Die Originalwelle wurde auf 12 mm abedreht und wieder verwendet. 
4. Schwingenlagerkäfig auf 18 mm aufgefräst. Innen befindet sich eine innenliegende Schulter auf der die Lager angepresst werden.
5. Schwingenlagerkäfig mit zwei gesteckten Lagern.

Die Bohrungen müssen möglichst präzise auf den Aussendurchmesser der Lager abgestimmt werden, damit kein Spiel vorhanden ist. Ebenso müssen die Wellendurchmesser stimmen.

Alle Schrauben werden mit Sicherungsskleber eingeklebt.

Ich hoffe, die Bilder verdeutlichen den chirugischen Eingriff.

mfg

Herbie


----------



## GPS-Herbie (3. Februar 2008)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag :

Das erste Bild zeigt die Schwingenlagerwelle im eingebauten Zustand mit aufgesteckten Abstimmscheiben; das zweite zeigt Resi nach überstandenem chirugischem Eingriff.

mfg

Herbie


----------



## decolocsta (3. Februar 2008)

sehr nice, kannst du schon was sagen, was die hinterbaufunktion nach dem eingriff im vergleich zu vorher betrifft..


----------



## buggyblast (4. Februar 2008)

Sprühe nach jedem Bike putzen ein wenig Silikonspray auf die gelenke... Hinterbau spricht sauber an, und Wasser dringt kaum ein.

Gruss BB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (4. Februar 2008)

Ja, Silikonspray hilft sicher den Dreck an den Gelenken zu binden, und sie somit vom Wasser zu isolieren


----------

